
Are Venture Capitalists Pushing Entrepreneurs Towards Trendy Ideas? - markhall
http://mytwoandahalfcents.com/scripted-innovation-venture-capitalists-pushing-entrepreneurs-trendy-ideas/
======
blammail
In all seriousness - haven't they, at some level - always done this? Even in
the sense that VCs will take a stance such that "we only invest in mobile".

~~~
markhall
That's debatable - look at the late 90s early 2000's. They were playing
catchup. Now, it appears they are setting the tone.

------
sharemywin
The funny part is those all seem like bad VC bets to me. Not sure of any 10
billion dollar companies come out of this areas in the next 5-7 years. I think
the timeline is longer. IOT is a 1% product. Same with vr. ML requires massive
data sets.

